

Internet Pirates Will Always Win - Nikkki
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/sunday-review/internet-pirates-will-always-win.html?ref=technology

======
einhverfr
What if the canard of online piracy is really cynically used as a way to push
for tighter copyright controls, not to cut down on piracy, but rather just as
an end to itself?

In many fairs, whac-a-mole prints out tickets and if you get enough you redeem
for a prize. Here the prize is ever greater degrees of control and ever
eroding protections for fair use. Copyright terms forever minus a day with no
fair use possible? Maybe that's the real prize they are going after.

~~~
th0ma5
An interesting thought experiment! Sort of an outlook shared by concepts such
as the not-entirely-true cliche of whatever doesn't kill them makes them
stronger. Maybe also the "eternal recurrence" of the ebb and flow of control
and anarchy. I think that any prohibition though will always create a black
market, so, in converse, a thought could be that to really take the wind out
of a pirate's sail would be to allow completely free streaming and copying of
everything. After all, isn't it a battle for attention? (The profit would be
then in seeing it at the million dollar screen and sound system, etc... no
pirated copy could compete because we all don't have such insane setups, and
perhaps 3D is in the neighborhood of this)

